# My Top 10 “Cottagecore” villagers



## TroubledClover (Aug 9, 2020)

If you’re looking for your 10 cottagecore villagers like me , then we are on the same boat . I research these villagers to find houses that looks like cottages, and interior aesthetic that goes with it; the villagers physical appearance, and lastly their personality.

Definition: Cottagecore 









						Cottagecore - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Via twitter @PeachesonSunset





Normal and Lazy villagers : their houses, and habits are definitely shouting “I’m cottagecore!” material . Usually, the houses I imagined in cottagecores have designs such as log cabin, and straw- like houses with pastel colors. The interior designs are mostly outdoorsy, mountain ,  and has that autumn vibe.

(You can check their designs through nookipedia and other fandom websites.)

So, when I start looking for my cottagecore villagers , I am considering their overall package not just because their popular or S-tier. It has to make sense that my villagers live in a cottagecore atmosphere. So , I’m mostly not to pick popular villagers with modern houses designs. (Please. Don’t hate me ! I am so sorry Raymond and Marshal).

# 1 Most Deers has that cottagecore in their name . Beau, Erik, Deirdre, and Fauna wins the top tier in cottagecore, all these four deers has that factor for a cottagecore .  You can’t go wrong with them, Fauna has the interior house aesthetics, designs , and clothing that screams cottagecore.

Squirrels : Poppy wins it by far. Pecan , Mint, Sylvana, and Sally also screams cottagecore! But, Poppy for my # 2 villager.

Frogs : I am thorn between Lily and Henry . In the end, I chose Henry over Lily. I almost chose Lily because of her hydrangea wall paper.  # 3 Henry.

Ducks : I chose Molly over Ketchup . Just look at Molly she is such a cottage core villager , #4 Molly.

Cubs : Hands down Maple in #5

Dog: # 6 Shep just check the interior of his house and you know it’s shouting cottagecore . Goldie and Cookie came close.

Bears : Teddy , Grizzly, Tutu, and Megan are the bears to choose from and I voted for Teddy , just look at him . He is your mayor everyone! #7 Teddy. (Some may disagree/argue that it is Grizzly the true mayor)

Horses : Peaches is #8 and has the most genuine log interior house design. Aesthetically, her house interiors is not as pleasing compared to the constellation-based items that Julian has, but Peaches’ house items exemplifies cottagecore .

Pigs: #9 Spork, he is adorable and definitely his house is cottagecore . The beach is inside the house . Lucy and Gala comes close .

Wolves: And, of course we need a cool one, and in #10 Lobo his house is overall outdoorsy and cottagecore material.

Special mentions that didn’t make the cut are Sherb, Dom, and Timbra. These 3 are definitely a solid choice as well.

_Edit: I would like to add few more villagers that passed through my mind that needs to be included such as Maggie, she is a cutie and her park like house interior is a blessing for some. Bea because her house is as cottagecore it can be. Stella, has that cottagecore vibe as well and her looks , ugh, love it. Norma, that cow is amazingly cottagecore material. Pashmina, she is popular to the community for cottagecore you could try her too. And, the list goes on, but I only have ten to choose from. 

Reminder, that these are purely based on my personal opinion and research. These are only suggestions. In the end , you are your own island, so choose whoever you want. And that is okay._
Summary

Fauna, Poppy, Henry , Maple , Teddy, Peaches, Spork, Lobo, Shep, and Molly
are my future cottagecore gang.

Thank you for reading!

*Questions: 

So, who are your Top 10 cottagecore villagers? Is it similar to mine? Or maybe, if “Cottagecore” is not your theme what will it be, and which 10 villagers do you suggest to be in your island? Please share your thoughts and ideas! We would love to know why you choose those 10 among the 391+ villagers list .*

_Edit: I rephrased my questions for thought, so it will be more engaging for all. I hope this thread will help a lot of future gamers on what villagers to use in a cottagecore theme. Again, thank you for the support. _


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 9, 2020)

I remember how a year ago I didn't hear the word "cottagecore" everyday. It still makes me thing of cottage cheese

But hey these are all very cute villagers. Solid recommendations, for almost any kind of island


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2020)

those are some nice recommendations! with how often cottagecore is brought up, you’d think that i’d have thought of good villagers to fit the theme at one point, and while i have, a lot of them are the same that you mentioned;

fauna
beau 
erik
goldie 
molly
poppy
pecan 
merry
maple 
maggie

love how most of these are normal villagers,, can never escape my obsession with them lmao


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 9, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I remember how a year ago I didn't hear the word "cottagecore" everyday. It still makes me thing of cottage cheese
> 
> But hey these are all very cute villagers. Solid recommendations, for almost any kind of island


I know , I think the AC fanatics just started it because they need a term or lingo to call a cottage like island . I’m not against it, but it’s the new social norm.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Aug 9, 2020)

I don't care as much about their interiors, more their looks/personalities

1. Poppy
2. Pecan
3. Norma
4. Goldie
5. Beau
6. Fauna
7. Pashmina
8. Maggie
9. Celia
10. Molly


----------



## sunset_succulent (Aug 9, 2020)

stella is pretty cottagecore tbh ;u;

since you don’t have any sheeps and all...

she has an aesthetically pleasing color palette, a _pastel log cabin_, and the cutest interior! 10/10 for me


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 9, 2020)

xara said:


> those are some nice recommendations! with how often cottagecore is brought up, you’d think that i’d have thought of good villagers to fit the theme at one point, and while i have, a lot of them are the same that you mentioned;
> 
> fauna
> beau
> ...




yup, Maggie! She is also one in my back up list , her interior house is more like a park to me , though rather than a cottage but besides that it’s in! My goal was to find an overall cottage design that shout cottagecoare with different animals.

for Merry the exterior , I didn’t put Cats because I didn’t find a villager that has its overall impact cottagecore That I was looking for . But merry definitely is my top 1 for Cats cottagecore

Lolly, Kiki , and Rosie are also my closest ideas for that matter. Tangy will be my back up for cats.

thank you for your top 10 . I hope you have them in your island!


----------



## elo-chan (Aug 9, 2020)

No one talks about Bea. I have seen her on a couple of cottagecore islands and she is a beaut!


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 9, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> I don't care as much about their interiors, more their looks/personalities
> 
> 1. Poppy
> 2. Pecan
> ...



ofcourse ! A lot of players has their own favorites in their own way! Yup, I like those choices too

definitely, Celia is worthy of cottagecore just look at her outfit! Alpine! Is my number 1

 Yep , Norma is my number 1 choice for cows in cottagecore . She definitely on my list. But , I only have 10.

For Pashmina, I love her looks and personality ! But, not my overall that I was looking for. 

thank you , you got a solid list!


----------



## sunset_succulent (Aug 9, 2020)

elo-chan said:


> No one talks about Bea. I have seen her on a couple of cottagecore islands and she is a beaut!


i have bea, she is utterly darling. i love her interior! it matches her color palette and personality so well.


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 9, 2020)

elo-chan said:


> No one talks about Bea. I have seen her on a couple of cottagecore islands and she is a beaut!



ofcourse Bea, I didn’t put Bea , because of her interior house , but yes, she is definitely popular to cottagecore community!


----------



## loveclove (Aug 9, 2020)

I would add Bones, Erik and Maple to the mix!


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 9, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> stella is pretty cottagecore tbh ;u;
> 
> since you don’t have any sheeps and all...
> 
> she has an aesthetically pleasing color palette, a _pastel log cabin_, and the cutest interior! 10/10 for me



I did say Dom for special mentions. But , yes I would love Stella in my cottagecore! She does have that vibes! She was my number in sheep list actually. I just need to narrow it down into 10 that’s why. But, yes she defines 100% shouts cottagecore! Thank you 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



loveclove said:


> I would add Bones, Erik and Maple to the mix!



yup! Who will be your other 7 villagers? I’m curious. Thanks . We only have 10 to choose from. It’s hard isn’t .


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I remember how a year ago I didn't hear the word "cottagecore" everyday. It still makes me thing of cottage cheese
> 
> But hey these are all very cute villagers. Solid recommendations, for almost any kind of island


This also a lot of core is kinda cringe, but ya I agree nice choices still.


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> This also a lot of core is kinda cringe, but ya I agree nice choices still.



I agree , it’s kinda cringe, but we can’t resist it’s beauty though .


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

TroubledClover said:


> I agree , it’s kinda cringe, but we can’t resist it’s beauty though .


Yeah I don't mind it IRL but some AC towns just no lol


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 9, 2020)

So what theme do you prefer and who are your top and why?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

TroubledClover said:


> So what theme do you prefer and who are your top and why?


If it's at me, I don't really have a theme... I just adjust some land with terraforming and slap scenery so it looks nice. I did get to do some landscaping now with the events but yeah I never keep a certain theme to be honest.

As for general top 10:

I don't really have a theme for no theme when it comes to villagers much either, but marshal and shep are always a must!


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 9, 2020)

Ooh , ok ! If you don’t mind sharing your DA I want to check it out. Thank you ! Yes , Marshal! My current one is a small village theme with random stuff too lol.
My current villagers are Marshal, Raymond, Dom, Sherb, Cyd, Audie, Merengue, Megan, Reneigh, and Judy.


----------



## Pintuition (Aug 9, 2020)

My top ten favorite cottagecore-ish villagers are: Deidre, Poppy, Maple, Fauna, Bones, Molly, Goldie, Beau, Ellie, Maggie. Some of them might not fit the bill 100% but they give off at least a bit of the vibe!


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 9, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> My top ten favorite cottagecore-ish villagers are: Deidre, Poppy, Maple, Fauna, Bones, Molly, Goldie, Beau, Ellie, Maggie. Some of them might not fit the bill 100% but they give off at least a bit of the vibe!



of course ! It’s your village , you can do whatever you like. I love your choices! I love Ellie I think she is my closest Elephant on the list of cottage core. 

Bones of course, that dog is such a cutie! Thank you for your list.


----------



## virtualpet (Aug 9, 2020)

No one's mentioned any chickens yet? I'd say Ava or Plucky are both good candidates for cottagecore villagers! I think most of the cows and bulls are good too! Patty especially has those warm colors.


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 9, 2020)

virtualpet said:


> No one's mentioned any chickens yet? I'd say Ava or Plucky are both good candidates for cottagecore villagers! I think most of the cows and bulls are good too! Patty especially has those warm colors.



yes of course a lot of them I didn’t mention Because I only have 10 slots. but, I agree with you who are your top 10? In chicken maybe Benedict. I agree with Ava, but Plucky not so much because she has more beach style house for me.

I’m not really a big fan of chickens but I don’t mind Patty and for the bulls maybe Angus seems the closest.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 9, 2020)

Most of cows should be in there too. Tipper, Patty, and Norma are great choices.


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 9, 2020)

Sherb20 said:


> Most of cows should be in there too. Tipper, Patty, and Norma are great choices.



definitely Norma!

Yup I just have 10 to choose from , but who will be in your top 10?!


----------



## sunset_succulent (Aug 9, 2020)

reading all of the replies, i realized that everyone is attacking the op for leaving out villagers that they couldn’t fit on their top ten (myself included). i apologize, and i think that your list is amazing!


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 9, 2020)

TroubledClover said:


> definitely Norma!
> 
> Yup I just have 10 to choose from , but who will be in your top 10?!


Sorry, I thought you meant to add in more cottagecore villagers. I miss read so many things on here, it’s not even funny. .-.
1. Marshal
2. Agnes
3. Reneigh
4.  Joey
5. Ike
6. Tipper
7. Felicity
8. Dom
9. Lily
10. Norma

Honestly there’s a lot of normals that fit into the cottagecore style.


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 9, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> reading all of the replies, i realized that everyone is attacking the op for leaving out villagers that they couldn’t fit on their top ten (myself included). i apologize, and i think that your list is amazing!



aww thank you , it’s fine . It’s a forum . so who do you suggest or recommend for future readers to be in their top cottagecore 10? And why ?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Sherb20 said:


> Sorry, I thought you meant to add in more cottagecore villagers. I miss read so many things on here, it’s not even funny. .-.
> 1. Marshal
> 2. Agnes
> 3. Reneigh
> ...



oh nice I like your choices of your top 10 villagers! I actually has most in your list in my citycore island,currently.
But, like what I said I’m looking for overall cottage criteria that they have to meet , but it wasn’t their for some city houses likes Marshal , and Reneigh ( for being tropical home) . Overall, I hope you’ll find your dreamies in your island!


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 9, 2020)

TroubledClover said:


> aww thank you , it’s fine . It’s a forum . so who do you suggest or recommend for future readers to be in their top cottagecore 10? And why ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> ...


Most of these aren’t my dreamies but thank you.


----------



## Bk1234 (Aug 9, 2020)

I would definitely consider Bea for a cottagecore dog.


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 9, 2020)

Sherb20 said:


> Most of these aren’t my dreamies but thank you.


You’re welcome !

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Bk1234 said:


> I would definitely consider Bea for a cottagecore dog.



I agree. I might edit in the future . So who would you suggest to be in your top 10 village core? and why them?


----------



## virtualpet (Aug 10, 2020)

TroubledClover said:


> yes of course a lot of them I didn’t mention Because I only have 10 slots. but, I agree with you who are your top 10? In chicken maybe Benedict. I agree with Ava, but Plucky not so much because she has more beach style house for me.
> 
> I’m not really a big fan of chickens but I don’t mind Patty and for the bulls maybe Angus seems the closest.


For me it would probably be (also trying to keep species balanced), 

Maple, because she fits the theme very closely, and I associate cubs with cottagecore, also her phrase is honey.
Ava, because she's a realistic chicken (I think she's based on a cinnamon queen?) and her interests and house fit.
Fauna, fits well like most of the deer and I chose her over Erik or Deirdre because her catchphrase fits well.
Shep, he's based on a shepherd dog and his house is a literal cottage.
Patty, due to being a cow with a warm pallet, close house theme, and resembling a real-world cow. 
Pancetti, kind of reminds me of a grandma and her catchphrase is a reference to real-world pigs.
Nate, because he has a soft appearance and has an outdoorsy and cosy theme.  
Molly, she's a duckling with a cute, warm theme!
Stella, she just really fits with her whole theme! 
Apple, a hamster based on an apple!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

_The lesbians are quaking._
This is a really good list, though! Some might even fit into my theme.


----------



## Arckaniel (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm kinda going for the cottage/fairycore aesthetic as well but I don't really care about their exteriors/interiors that much as I just chose the ones I really want to have in my island that kinda fits the theme rather than full on cottagecore themed villagers so here's my list of villagers living in my island:
1. Lolly
2. Audie
3. Chief
4. Lucky
5. Diana
6. Julian
7. Lily
8. Judy
9. Beau
10. Muffy
I'm kinda going to infuse some witchy, dark themes to some areas as well which explains Lucky and Muffy lol


----------



## TrippyKitten (Aug 10, 2020)

That's a good list. I'm going for a more witchy/spooky vibe and I'm doing the same thing! Trying to figure out my dream team, exterior is pretty important because you see it no matter what, interior is pretty important but you can also somewhat change some things with their interior if you're not focused on keeping things original with you villagers, looks are not as important, personality, hobby and goals are looked at as well. lol The only one that gets a pass is Lolly, because she's my fav and she looks so cute in all the dark clothes I gift her. ^_^


----------



## John Wick (Aug 10, 2020)

Flora and Pietro.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm leaning more towards a fairycore look for my island. But if I was to go cottagecore, this would be my list:

1. Maple
2. Fauna
3. Shep
4. Marshal
5. Beau
6. Dobie
7. Pecan
8. Alfonso (He isn't cottagecore really, but my baby so I have to have him XD)
9. Molly
10. Erik

Tried to balance out the species a little bit, but it's hard when you don't like a lot of the species xD


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 10, 2020)

virtualpet said:


> For me it would probably be (also trying to keep species balanced),
> 
> Maple, because she fits the theme very closely, and I associate cubs with cottagecore, also her phrase is honey.
> Ava, because she's a realistic chicken (I think she's based on a cinnamon queen?) and her interests and house fit.
> ...



I love this! Thank you so much ! I think a lot of future cottagecore players will make this post helpful! I agree with your choices.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> _The lesbians are quaking._
> This is a really good list, though! Some might even fit into my theme.


What is the theme you’re looking for ? I am curious . And who would be in it ? Your top 10, please? And why?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Arckaniel said:


> I'm kinda going for the cottage/fairycore aesthetic as well but I don't really care about their exteriors/interiors that much as I just chose the ones I really want to have in my island that kinda fits the theme rather than full on cottagecore themed villagers so here's my list of villagers living in my island:
> 1. Lolly
> 2. Audie
> 3. Chief
> ...


That’s an incredible list ! I love those 10 villagers . Hey , not all might like cottagecore theme and wants to spice up their island too! So thank you !

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



TrippyKitten said:


> That's a good list. I'm going for a more witchy/spooky vibe and I'm doing the same thing! Trying to figure out my dream team, exterior is pretty important because you see it no matter what, interior is pretty important but you can also somewhat change some things with their interior if you're not focused on keeping things original with you villagers, looks are not as important, personality, hobby and goals are looked at as well. lol The only one that gets a pass is Lolly, because she's my fav and she looks so cute in all the dark clothes I gift her. ^_^


 Oh nice I like spooky villagers too. So who would be in your spooky theme islands? Make a thread Similar to mine ?! Don’t forget to tag me so, I could respond with an input as well.  Or just post it here. We don’t mind . This post is to help future gamers who wants to have an idea who will they put in their island. Thank you !

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



John Wick said:


> Flora and Pietro.


Oh why them? In a cottagecore village or in your top 10? I do not know why people add only few when I ask for 10 ... should I rephrased my question? To be more specific ? Haha. Thank you !

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



peachycrossing9 said:


> I'm leaning more towards a fairycore look for my island. But if I was to go cottagecore, this would be my list:
> 
> 1. Maple
> 2. Fauna
> ...


Ooh nice list , of course you need to sneak in your fave and make it work! I like your list a lot ! So, in your fairy core theme who will be your top 10 and why them? Thank you !


----------



## Bk1234 (Aug 10, 2020)

TroubledClover said:


> I agree. I might edit in the future . So who would you suggest to be in your top 10 village core? and why them?


I’m not too big in cottagecore so I don’t really have a Top 10. I just saw Bea in a cottagecore town and thought she fit well with it.


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 10, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> I’m not too big in cottagecore so I don’t really have a Top 10. I just saw Bea in a cottagecore town and thought she fit well with it.


Oh ok , thank you !


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 10, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> I’m not too big in cottagecore so I don’t really have a Top 10. I just saw Bea in a cottagecore town and thought she fit well with it.


omg Bea!! Her interior isn't that much cottagecore (though I still love her interior) but her exterior is absolutely gorgeous. It has a natural and brown theme which is perfect for cottage themes.


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 10, 2020)

I agree ! If only her interior I might use her over Shep


----------



## wanderlust// (Aug 10, 2020)

ooo these are some really great suggestions. I think molly and bones fit the bill pretty well!


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 10, 2020)

Do you have other 8 to fill your top 10? Why Bones? Thanks


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Aug 10, 2020)

Maple, Teddy, Shep, Boone, Gonzo, Drake, Molly, Goldie, Jay and Peaches.

Their houses are actually cottages/cabins.


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 10, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Maple, Teddy, Shep, Boone, Gonzo, Drake, Molly, Goldie, Jay and Peaches.
> 
> Their houses are actually cottages/cabins.



Oh nice what a solid pick! I actually look back, and research about Boone, Gonzo, Drake and Jay. Definitely cottage worthy ! I’m a fan of Drake but I need diversity because  I have Molly already .If I can choose more than 10 I’ll definitely have them as well. Thank you for the input .


----------



## Stil (Aug 10, 2020)

What the **** is cottage core


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 10, 2020)

Infinity said:


> What the **** is cottage core



My bad I should have define what’s cottage core is. I assumed most ACNH knows it. It is a theme in the island where most of the houses and path are based in a cottage , hiking , camping atmosphere . With baking , foraging etc . See Wikipedia . Thanks












						Cottagecore - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Curtesy of @PeachesonSunset via twitter.


----------



## Kars (Aug 10, 2020)

this is a tad bit unrelated but can someone point me to that stone path code? it's really nice!
I'm not quite going for "cottagecore" but it still has the same natural forest-y thing going on. But I think out of the villagers I have, Dom, Marina, and Bunnie all have the best exterior houses. I couldn't come up with a top 10 because I don't really know lol


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 10, 2020)

Kars said:


> this is a tad bit unrelated but can someone point me to that stone path code? it's really nice!
> I'm not quite going for "cottagecore" but it still has the same natural forest-y thing going on. But I think out of the villagers I have, Dom, Marina, and Bunnie all have the best exterior houses. I couldn't come up with a top 10 because I don't really know lol



It is fine , I am not sure what was the code for that specific stone path , but you can search in kiosk. I agree I like Don’s exterior house as well!


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

Almost identical to yours but replace Peaches with Ozzie. Peaches colors a bit too vibrant for me and I find most cottage core lists tend to be almost entirely girls (plus I just really like Ozzie lol)


----------



## John Wick (Aug 10, 2020)

John Wick said:
			
		

> Flora and Pietro.






			
				TroubledClover said:
			
		

> Oh why them? In a cottagecore village



I thought it said cottage*GORE*.

I should use my reading glasses but I can't stand them.


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 10, 2020)

CrestFallen said:


> Almost identical to yours but replace Peaches with Ozzie. Peaches colors a bit too vibrant for me and I find most cottage core lists tend to be almost entirely girls (plus I just really like Ozzie lol)


Ah, yup Peaches has very vibrant color , i like Ozzie , usually koalas are a little off for me for cottagecore for some reasons. I’m glad we’re almost the same list.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



John Wick said:


> I thought it said cottage*GORE*.
> 
> I should use my reading glasses but I can't stand them.


Ah I got yah . Haha . Gore . Thanks bud ! I did define what CottageCore means if you would like some ideas comment it. Thanks


----------



## TroubledClover (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## AngelicPretty (Oct 30, 2020)

UHHM... I Have a big problem, i restarted acnl and got some cottagecore villagers but guess who showed up !?!?      Diana the snooty deer! Shes my fav villager and i dont wanna let her go! Halp!!!


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 30, 2020)

My favorite cottagecore villager is Fauna. She is a simple deer, and she's so sweet and just plain adorable.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 30, 2020

this is what fauna looks like and her house too (i totally recommend her if you're going for a cottage core vibe):






she has a normal personality and her hobby is nature fyi


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 31, 2020)

Sheldon getting no love when his exterior, interior, and coloring is the most fitting of the Squirrels is slanderous.


----------



## eseamir (Nov 1, 2020)

this is so helpful!! I was trying to figure out whether or not I was going to try and go for certain villagers on my island and I think this might have convinced me to!


----------



## maddong (Nov 1, 2020)

wow this is a very good resource!!


----------



## Eureka (Nov 1, 2020)

For anyone interested in that stone path code, here it is!


----------



## returnofsaturn (Nov 5, 2020)

omg fauna, beau, bea, pecan, poppy, and maybe erik?


----------

